# WD My Book World 1To



## ftdm (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je vous donne mon avis concernant le Western Digital My Book World 1To.













Je l'ai acheté 149 dans un grand magasin d'informatique rouge placé dur Daumesnil à Paris  )

C'est un disque dur NAS (qui se branche un ethernet).

Je l'ai donc branché sur ma SFR Box.

Il a été reconnu tout de suite par SL (Snow Leopard) comme un ordinateur partagé en réseau.

Par défaut, il y a 2 points de montages dessus : Public et Download.

Pour pouvoir l'utiliser avec Time Machine, j'ai du faire une mise à jour du programme interne via une interface Web, donc compatible Mac ! (on se retrouve souvent avec un .exe pour faire des mise à jour de firmware).

Ensuite, Time Machine l'a reconnu et fait ses sauvegardes dessus, sans devoir partitionner quoi que ce soit.

Ce disque dur permet aussi de faire du téléchargement directement, ordinateur éteind !

Il gère les protocoles HTTP, FTP mais surtout TORRENT !

La gestion des downloads se fait via l'interface Web (gestion locale ou à distance)

Les téléchargement arrivent dans le dossier Download créé par defaut.

Le dossier Public est un dossier partagé entre les utilisateurs du réseau.
Il permet aussi le partage via le Web (interface avec player distant) et avec la XBOX 360 et PS3 !

On peut aussi créer d'autres points de montage pour y stocker des données manuellement (par un glisser / déposer)

Il y a une prise USB au dos du disque dur. Elle ne permet pas le branchement d'un  ordinateur mais plutot d'un autre disque dur externe.

Pourquoi ? 

Soit pour ajouter un autre disque dur sur le réseau (disque dur USB cette fois), soit de faire des transfert "rapides" entre le disque dur branché et le disque dur WD.

Ca a été très pratique pour transférer mes 30Go de musique et 70Go de films stockés sur un petit DD externe sur mon nouveau disque dur ! (le tout sans passer par le réseau - tout se gère via l'interface web)

Bref, je suis très satisfait de ce disque dur.
Il existe aussi en 2To et aussi en RAID.

Petit résumé : 

- Disque dur 1To
- connexion ethernet (10/100/1000)
- compatible Time Machine (après mise à jour du firmware)
- apparaît dans le finder (possibilité de créer des points de montage avec droits différents selon les utilisateurs)
- accès FTP
- partage multimédia (PS3 - Xbox 360 - ...)
- pas besoin de le partitionner (ce n'est pas des partition mais des points de montage)
- interface de gestion Web (accessible à distance)
- possibilité de couper la "guirlande de noël" en façade 
- le disque dur (3,5" - 7200tr/mn) se met en veille après 2mn d'inactivité (accroit sa durée de vie)
- Tarif attractif (150 chez Sur..of - 180 ailleurs )


----------



## xpmacosx (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ton retour d'expérience.
J'envisage justement l'achat de ce disque Nas afin de le connecter à ma box afin notamment d'effectuer les sauvegardes TM de mon Imac et Macbook et de partager ma bilbiothèque Iphoto e Itunes.


----------



## kroon (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour et merci pour ton excellent retour d'expérience.

Récent mac-user et heureux propriétaire d'un Imac, j'ai classé et réorganisé mes données et je souhaite les sauvegarder et partager en local (deux PC et Xbox) ou à distance. 

Voici mon post avec mes réflexions sur le sujet, je découvre ton post ce jour et les NAS Synologic compatible réseau et Time Machine...

Deux questions : peux-tu le partitionner et empêcher Time Machine de prendre trop de place ? L'accès au contenu multimédia sur Xbox, ordinateur distant est-il aisé ? L'interface web pour accèder au contenu via le net est-elle claire et pratique ?

Je vais aller jeter un oeil pour essayer de comprendre la différence avec un NAS, probablement plus administrable, je cherche quelque chose de simple pour back-up regulière et partage multimédia (Itunes, vidéos, photos) sur TV, chaîne, PC locaux. 

A+


----------



## ftdm (25 Novembre 2009)

kroon a dit:


> peux-tu le partitionner et empêcher Time Machine de prendre trop de place ?



C'est une bonne question que je viens de me poser (juste avant de lire ton post )

J'en ai aucune idée, désolé...  

Peut-être peux tu me dire où trouver cette info (via un utilitaire)

Voici comment est décomposé le DD : 






Mes 3 points de montage (par defaut) : 

- Time Machine
- Public (sauvegarde partagée sur le réseau interne)
- Download (pour le téléchargement interne de Torrent,...)

Les 2 partages qui correspondent à :

- HDD-Franck = Public, Doanload
- HDD-franck-Backup = Time Machine




kroon a dit:


> L'accès au contenu multimédia sur Xbox, ordinateur distant est-il aisé ?



Sur PS3, le contenu multimédia a été trouvé tout de suite. J'avais placé mes fichiers MP3, vidéos et photos dans les répertoire créés par défaut sur le DD (Shares music, shared video, shared picture).

En dehors de ces 3 dossiers, le PS3 ne voit rien. Ca doit être pareil sur Xbox.

Sur un ordinateur distant, tu as 3 façons de te connecter : 

1 - via FTP : tu as accès à tout ce que tu as sauvegardé manuellement par glisser / déposer (donc pas d'accès à la partie Time Machine)

2 - depuis l'interface Web (adresse de ton DD sur port 9000) : 
Dans ce cas, le DD génère une petite page HTML dans laquelle tu naviguer.
A titre d'exemple, via cette interface, tu peux lire un divx en streaming...

3 - via un service qui s'appelle MioNet (tu peux aller voir leur site).
Je n'ai pas compris comment lier "facilement" le DD à un compte MioNet. 
Je crois qu'il faut utiliser le CD fournit avec le DD mais ça ne m'intéresse pas...



kroon a dit:


> L'interface web pour accèder au contenu via le net est-elle claire et pratique ?



L'interface n° 2 est claire...



kroon a dit:


> Je vais aller jeter un oeil pour essayer de comprendre la différence avec un NAS, probablement plus administrable, je cherche quelque chose de simple pour back-up regulière et partage multimédia (Itunes, vidéos, photos) sur TV, chaîne, PC locaux.



A mon avis, le WD est un bon choix (rapport qualité / fonctionnalités / prix)

Après, il y a un CD fournit avec le DD mais perso, je préfère tout faire un manuel pour mieux comprendre ce qu'il se passe, quitte à louper quelques options (comme MioNet par exemple)

Si tu as d'autres questions, n'hésites pas...

PS : on peut aussi activer la connexion SSH (pour ceux que ça intéresse)
PS2 : la connexion HTTP peut être sécurisée en HTPPS
PS3 : l'interface n°2, accès aux fichiers multimédia via une page web simplifiée, n'est pas protégée par un mot de passe


----------



## joinman (25 Novembre 2009)

kroon a dit:


> Deux questions : peux-tu le partitionner et empêcher Time Machine de prendre trop de place ? L'accès au contenu multimédia sur Xbox, ordinateur distant est-il aisé ? L'interface web pour accèder au contenu via le net est-elle claire et pratique ?
> 
> 
> A+



Récent utilisateur de ce DD (en fait j'ai la version 2To), voici quelques réponses.
Pour ma part, je n'ai pas pu partitionner ce DD car j'ai un système en RAID 1. De plus le DD est déjà formaté avec Linux donc compliqué. En revanche, j'ai créer deux images (j'ai deux mac) .sparsebundle avec l'utilitaire de disque dans un partage (ce qui permet de mettre une taille max afin de ne pas exploser la capa du DD et de pouvoir y stocker d'autres fichiers). Pour le nommage des fichiers mettre: <Nom du Mac>_<@MAC>.sparsebundle
Ex : 
MoniMac_123456789abc.sparsebundle

Et là tout roule. TM démarre, trouve automatique la bonne image pour y stocker ses données. En fait, ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que TM sauvegarde toutes tes données dans une image. Cette dernière est transparente quand tu l'ouvre depuis le Finder. Il n'affiche que le contenu. En revanche, elle est clairement visible quand tu te connectes sur ton DD en SSH par exemple.  Tu verras alors un directory.

En résumé, voici ma conf :
- Création d'un partage multimédia (photos, mp3, ...)
- Création d'un partage TM : avec les deux images
- Création d'un partage Private.

Chaque partage a des droits différents.
- Multimédia : ouvert à tous
- TM : uniquement à un user dédié que j'ai créé (TM par exemple) - ceci me permet de protéger au mieux mes sauvegardes
- Private : uniquement à un user précis (différent de celui ci dessus).

Si vous avez tu as des questions....

Par contre, j'ai à mon tour deux questions pour l'auteur :
- Je n'arrive pas à y accéder en https ? (uniquement en http)
- J'ai du rentrer la commande suivante : defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1 pour que TM voit mon DD. En effet, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur plusieurs forums, Apple ne préconise pas de sauvegarde TM autre part que sur une Time Capsule. il parait que les acquittements TCP ne permettent pas de garantir une intégrité suffisante pour les données et donc ils ont bridé la sauvegarde. Cette commande permet de l'autoriser, mais en prenant des risques....
Voir ici pour plus de détails http://www.kevinburkholder.com/timemachine_on_nas.php

A+


----------



## ftdm (25 Novembre 2009)

joinman a dit:


> - Je n'arrive pas à y accéder en https ? (uniquement en http)



Perso, j'ai réussi en local, pas testé depuis un site distant...



joinman a dit:


> - J'ai du rentrer la commande suivante : defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1 pour que TM voit mon DD. En effet, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur plusieurs forums, Apple ne préconise pas de sauvegarde TM autre part que sur une Time Capsule. il parait que les acquittements TCP ne permettent pas de garantir une intégrité suffisante pour les données et donc ils ont bridé la sauvegarde. Cette commande permet de l'autoriser, mais en prenant des risques....
> Voir ici pour plus de détails http://www.kevinburkholder.com/timemachine_on_nas.php



Perso, après la mise à jour du firmware, aucune manip n'a été nécessaire (je m'étais déjà renseigné sur quelques forums avant d'acheter de DD, du coup, j'ai fais la mise à jour dès son déballage ).

Avais-tu fais un update du firmware avant de faire cette manip ?


Petite précision pour l'accès à distance :

J'ai réussi à accéder à mes données via une connexion FTP depuis un MAC sans problème (par Cyberduck)
En revanche, depuis un PC, je n'ai pas réussi. Problème de délai (testé avec plusieurs softs dont Filezilla)


----------



## joinman (25 Novembre 2009)

ftdm a dit:


> Perso, j'ai réussi en local, pas testé depuis un site distant...


Comment as tu fait ? Je tape https://monnas et rien ne se passe.




ftdm a dit:


> Perso, après la mise à jour du firmware, aucune manip n'a été nécessaire (je m'étais déjà renseigné sur quelques forums avant d'acheter de DD, du coup, j'ai fais la mise à jour dès son déballage ).
> 
> Avais-tu fais un update du firmware avant de faire cette manip ?


Oui, mais j'ai été obligé d'executer cette commande pour pourvoir voir le NAS depuis la config de TM. Bon en tous les cas cela fonctionne maintenant. 

Merci de tes réponses !

++


----------



## bricbroc (25 Novembre 2009)

J'ai aussi choisi ce modèle quand j'ai décidé de m'équiper d'un disque réseau, il y a plusieurs mois.
Aujourd'hui je sais que c'était le bon choix.   
Il correspond bien à la philosophie Apple : un peu plus cher, mais c'est simple et ça marche.


----------



## kroon (25 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour les précisions à tous les deux. 
J'ai pas bien compris l'histoire du Time Machine et du ficher à créer, je me permettrai éventuellement de te faire signe une fois ma première sauvegarde en cours et après lecture du fonctionnement de Time Machine, je n'ai ma machine que depuis quelques jours.

Je pense prendre aussi la version 2To Edition II également compatible Time Machine. probablement plus simple à piloter qu'un NAS et suffisant pour mon utilisation.

A bientôt, je file de ce pas prendre quelques renseignements sur Time Machine et les réseaux ; )


----------



## ftdm (26 Novembre 2009)

joinman a dit:


> Comment as tu fait ? Je tape https://monnas et rien ne se passe.



C'est ce que j'ai fais et ça a fonctionné tout seul...

Je suis sous safari 4.0.4


----------



## Bombigolo (27 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour
ce disque m'interesse aussi , il est en promo sur le site de la fn*c en 2 to à 223 .

Quand tu dis qu'il permet le telechargement torrent via la box SFR , c'est par le biais 
d'un logiciel special ? ( est il fourni ? )

Je pensais le relier d'un coté à un lecteur HDTV sur ma telé , en USB ,
et de l'autre , en ethernet , à ma box SFR .
Les 2 connections seront elles possibles ? meme si elles ne sont pas simultanées 

Dans chaque partition , penses tu que l'on peut attribuer des droits differents en lecture/ecriture 
selon chaque usager ? ( pour un partage sur 3 ordis ) 

La lecture des divx est  elle fluide en streaming ? on peut envisager du mkv en HD ?
( depuis un ordi distant relié en wifi et/ou ethernet  à la box ) 

merci


----------



## ftdm (27 Novembre 2009)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Bonjour
> ce disque m'interesse aussi , il est en promo sur le site de la fn*c en 2 to à 223&#8364; .
> 
> Quand tu dis qu'il permet le telechargement torrent via la box SFR , c'est par le biais
> d'un logiciel special ? ( est il fourni ? )



Ca se fait via une page Web.

Sur ton ordi, tu télécharge le fichier .torrent (via tes sites préférés), ensuite, tu vas sur la page web d'administration sur disque dur, et fais "parcourir" et tu vas lui indiquer le fichier .torrent que tu veux lui faire télécharger.

Une fois que c'est fait, tu peux éteindre ton ordinateur, le disque dur va télécharger ton fichier tout seul.

Tu peux même le faire à distance. (je le fais du boulot )



Bombigolo a dit:


> Je pensais le relier d'un coté à un lecteur HDTV sur ma telé , en USB ,
> et de l'autre , en ethernet , à ma box SFR .
> Les 2 connections seront elles possibles ? meme si elles ne sont pas simultanées &#8230;



Attention, la prise USB ne sert qu'à transférer des fichiers.

Impossible d'y brancher un ordinateur ou une TV...



Bombigolo a dit:


> Dans chaque partition , penses tu que l'on peut attribuer des droits differents en lecture/ecriture
> selon chaque usager ? ( pour un partage sur 3 ordis )



OUI, pas testé mais on peut créer plusieurs répertoires et plusieurs utilisateurs avec des droits différents (toujours via l'interface web.




Bombigolo a dit:


> La lecture des divx est  elle fluide en streaming ? on peut envisager du mkv en HD ?
> ( depuis un ordi distant relié en wifi et/ou ethernet  à la box )



La lecture en streaming va dépendre de ton débit un upload de ton FAI.

J'ai testé vite fair car cette fonction ne m'intéresse pas.

Tout ce que je peux te dire, c'est que la vidéo est affichée dans une page web, un peu à la youtube.

Le logiciel qui génère la page web pour le streaming ne gère pas le mkv.

Tu peux télécharger la doc (pdf) sur le site de Western Digital si tu veux un peu plus d'infos...
Attention, dans la doc PDF, ils utilisent principalement les logiciels livrés avec le disque dur (sur CD) mais on peut utiliser 99% des fonctions sans ces logiciels...

Franck


----------



## kroon (27 Novembre 2009)

Version 2To achetée, finalement je l'ai pris en version de base (Raid 1 avec 2To effectifs est trop cher). 223 avec la réduction FNAC.

Je vais vite mettre çà, le guide W.D est bien complet (il est en téléchargement et en français sur leur site), çà a l'air enfantin de monter tout çà.

J'espère que le réseau n'est pas trop lent (freebox 100Mbs en routeur WiFi), m'enfin une fois la première sauvegarde faite, çà doit plus trop se sentir en passant par TimeMachine et que pour les échanges média, çà reste suffisant.

A+


----------



## ftdm (27 Novembre 2009)

Très bon choix !

Effectivement, la première sauvegarde fr TM est très longue (5h chez moi pour 80 Go)

Mais après, TM est totalement transparent sur les sauvegardes automatiques...


----------



## joinman (28 Novembre 2009)

bienvenue au club !
Idem pour la première sauvegarde. Très très longue.
Par contre, si tu as un switch Giga (du type AirPort ), à mon avis cela ira un peu plus vite.

J'ai fais quelques tests en 100M, et je suis à 92Mbps en écriture .... => donc au taquet 

Par contre, si quelqu'un a fait des tests en Giga....

A bientôt et n'hésite pas si tu as un soucis pour TM.

PS : pour les partages, tu peux mettre plusieurs users différents avec des quotas disques propres à chacun. Comme ça point de gourmand au dépend des autres 
++


----------



## Bombigolo (29 Novembre 2009)

Merci ftdm , pour toutes ces precisions .

Quand tu dis que l'USB ne sert qu'au transfert de fichiers , ça coince pour moi 

Mon but premier etant de le relier à un WDTV , en USB , pour lecture de videos sur une tv ,
je ne suis plus sur de mon coup , et pas envie de me rater de plus de 200 roros .
Meme sur le site de WD , ils ne sont pas trop clairs au sujet des DD de la serie Mybook 
http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/products.asp?driveid=572


----------



## kroon (29 Novembre 2009)

> et je suis à 92Mbps en écriture ....



Les débits sont catastrophiques chez moi, de l'ordre de 20Mbs, je pense que celà vient de la freebox. Idem depuis les autres postes PC...
Pas glop !
J'ai déclaré l'adresse MAC du disque dur et déclarer une IP fixe...


Si tu as une freebox, peux-tu me donner ta configuration de routeur stp ?

Merci 

PS : Sinon, le disque dur est top, joli, ne vibre pas, ne s'entend pas, ne chauffe pas.


----------



## ftdm (29 Novembre 2009)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Merci ftdm , pour toutes ces precisions .
> 
> Quand tu dis que l'USB ne sert qu'au transfert de fichiers , ça coince pour moi
> 
> Mon but premier etant de le relier à un WDTV , en USB , pour lecture de videos sur une tv ,



Le port USB ne permet QUE d'y brancher un disque dur externe ou une clé USB.

Il ne permet pas d'y brancher une TV ou un ordinateur.

Il se gère depuis une page web d'administration qui permet de copier les fichiers depuis ou vers le disque dur interne du Western Digital.

Si tu souhaite brancher le WD sur un TV en USB, oublie...


----------



## Bombigolo (29 Novembre 2009)

ftdm a dit:


> Si tu souhaite brancher le WD sur un TV en USB, oublie...



Tu m'as mal compris , désolé , ou je me suis mal expliqué 

J'ai deja un DD relié à ma TV par l'intermediaire de ce boitier : http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/products.asp?driveid=572
Celui est en USB d'un coté , pour recevoir un DD ;
et en HDMI de l'autre , pour envoyer les signaux sur la TV .

En utilisant un DD comme le tiens , je pensais pouvoir , en plus , envoyer les films 
sur d'autres ordis par sa prise ethernet .

Pas grave , je vais trouver une solution


----------



## joinman (29 Novembre 2009)

kroon a dit:


> Les débits sont catastrophiques chez moi, de l'ordre de 20Mbs, je pense que celà vient de la freebox. Idem depuis les autres postes PC...
> Pas glop !
> J'ai déclaré l'adresse MAC du disque dur et déclarer une IP fixe...
> 
> ...


Bizarre.
Je n'ai rien configuré de spécial, sauf que je me suis mis en M-DHCP. En fait, j'ai mis la MAC dans ma FB pour que cette dernière m'attribue toujours la même IP (au moins je profite d'éventuelles mises à jour des IPs DNS, passerelle, etc.. contrairement à une configuration manuelle).

Connecte toi sur ta FBHD, et vérifie que l'ensemble de tes postes ont bien négociés en 100 Full. En effet, pour faire du 100 Full deux solutions :
- Soit Auto des deux côtés (switch et Mac, Switch et WD)
- Soit 100 Full forcé sur chaque port (Switch, MAC et WD). Par contre de mémoire, il n'est pas possible de forcer la box en 100F, mais les Mac et WD oui. Vérifie alors que tout est en auto.

Tout autre combinaison marche moins bien que du 10 Half 

Essai des tests en download et upload.

++


----------



## ftdm (30 Novembre 2009)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Tu m'as mal compris , désolé , ou je me suis mal expliqué
> 
> J'ai deja un DD relié à ma TV par l'intermediaire de ce boitier : http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/products.asp?driveid=572
> Celui est en USB d'un coté , pour recevoir un DD ;
> ...



OK, je comprends mieux.

Mais je crois que ça ne fonctionnera pas.
Ton boîtier WD réagit un peu comme un ordinateur. C'est lui qui va accéder à ce qu'on lui branche sur la prise USB.

Hors, la prise USB du WD World ne permet pas qu'on accède aux fichiers depuis un périphérique branché en USB.

C'est le WD World qui pilote sa prise USB et non un périphérique externe qui vient voir ses fichiers...

Si tu veux, le WD World est un petit ordinateur, avec un disque dur et un OS (linux je crois).

C'est un peu comme si tu essayais de brancher un ordinateur directement sur ton boîtier multimédia via l'usb...

Après, étant donné que ce sont 2 appareils de la même marque, peut-être que ça peut marcher mais j'y crois pas trop.


----------



## macseillais (8 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, je possède ce disque dur depuis sa sortie (mars 2009 il me semble) et j'ai un soucis pour passer mon firmware à jour (Time Machine !!).
Je suis en 01.00.10 et il m'est impossible de passer en 01.01.16 (le dernier), l'interface web me marque "connexion refusée"...
j'ai récupéré le firmware sur le site de WD et lorsque j'essai de faire la maj manuellement, une fois que j'ai cliqué sur "soumettre" je patiente un moment et plus rien, comme si rien ne s'était passé...
Des idées ?
Merci


----------



## bricbroc (8 Décembre 2009)

Bjr,
Ouvre un case chez Western Digital, t'auras plus de chance d'obtenir une réponse.


----------



## macseillais (8 Décembre 2009)

Salut bricbroc, problème réglé c'est bon, j'avais le dd configuré sur une adresse ip manuelle ok pour le local mais pas pour le web, du coup impossible de rechercher une maj.
J'ai donc activer DHCP pour la maj 
C'était tout bête lol, merci


----------



## kazak (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je reviens sur une question posée plus haut, quelqu'un a-t-il la solution : comment limiter la taille des sauvegardes prises par TimeMachine ?

J'utilise TM sans souci sur ce disque en 1 To, j'ai créé et activé un quota de 500 Mo pour l'utilisateur TM_backup et pourtant ce quota est dépassé et TM continue d'écrire dessus !

dans l'utilitaire TM, c'est la place libre restant sur le disque total et non le point de montage TM qui est indiqué, TM ne fait donc pas de ménage dans les anciennes sauvegardes sauf si le disque est physiquement plein...

quelqu'un a-t-il une idée / solution ?


merci,

K.


----------



## macseillais (14 Décembre 2009)

Salut kazak, je viens de poser exactement la même question que toi *ICI* 
En espérant avoir une réponse !


----------



## joinman (17 Décembre 2009)

kazak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je reviens sur une question posée plus haut, quelqu'un a-t-il la solution : comment limiter la taille des sauvegardes prises par TimeMachine ?
> 
> ...


Déjà abordé ici !
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...d-my-book-world-pour-time-machine-282507.html


----------



## kazak (18 Décembre 2009)

merci, j'avais fini par appliquer ta méthode effectivement

(en fait je suis revenu à la config que j'avais à l'origine avant que le FW WD ne supporte TM)


----------



## sethyy (5 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai quelques questions... Je viens d'acquérir ce disque réseau cette semaine. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer :

- Comment lui faire télécharger des liens torrent (je n'ai pas de bouton parcourir dans l'interface web locale, cad en tapant 192.168.0.xx)

- Comment accéer au disque dur depuis l'extérieur, PAR FTP (sachant que je ne dispose que d'une IP locale)... Je vous pose cette question car j'aimerais pouvoir taper dans l'url l'adresse IP du disque réseau, et accéder au éléments dans public et download, après biensur avoir créé ma propre interface de connexion en php... Ou, au contraire, est-on OBLIGE d'utiliser MioNet ??

J'attend avec impatience votre réponse, je viens de passer 1h au téléphone avec WD pour RIEN, car visiblement ils sont pas vraiment renseignés sur le sujet..

Merci infiniment


----------



## AlBundy (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai donc le mybook world edition II et j'ai bien les dossiers Shared Music, Shared Pictures et Shared Videos, mais il m'est impossible de copier quoique ce soit dedans, et j'ai beau cherché et me triturer les méninges, je ne comprends pas pourquoi. 

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

Merci!


----------



## fernandn (18 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

Y a t il des personnes qui rencontrent un problème de mise en veille de ce DD ? Le mien ne veut plus se mettre en veille ? Il semblerait que cela provient de Mionet !


----------



## sw38 (6 Juin 2010)

Moi j'ai une p'tite question à propos de ce DD.
On peut le brancher via Ethernet sur sa Box mais ca marche si on le branche directement sur son MacBook par exemple ? (via Ethernet)


----------



## mwamwa (6 Juin 2010)

j'ai un macbook pro, qui tourne sous tiger 10.4. Je suis chez free et me sers de ma free box comme routeur.
Je viens d'acquérir un WD world edition 1T; impossible de le voir dans mon réseau; par contre j'arrive a le voir via mionet, ce qui est déja un début sauf que je ne peux y accéder depuis mon ordi et donc charger des fichiers.
Est ce qu'il y a une incompatibilité entre MAc et world edition? j'en ai pas l'impression au vue des discussions sur forum et des soft proposé sur le site WD

Est ce que le problème viendrait de mon réseau ou de la connexion free qui est peut être mal paramétrée? j'ai portant l'impression que nombres d'utilisateurs ont eu beaucoup moins de problème que moi à l'allumage? 
Je sais que les pro auront l'impression de répondre encore une fois à la même question mais est ce que qq'un aurait un début de réponse à mon abattement?..

Merci


----------



## pepito (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, je me permet de relancer ce sujet car je voudrais m'acheter le WD edition 2 car il peut s'ouvrir facilement pour changer le DD.

Mais j'hésite entre le WD et le time capsule.
Vous etes tous satisfait depuis?

Moi c'est surtout pour le configurer pour qu'il sauvegarde de temps en temps et automatiquement mes données avec time machine et les données sur 2 autres PC sous windows, c'est possible qu'il sauvegarde automatiquement les données de windows sans time machine?

Merci


----------

